# My first Viaje!



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/imag0390s.jpg/

Please excuse the cigar table. I'm not finished painting it yet.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Enjoy! Love Viaje


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Is that an Oro? Love those!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Its a Platino. Still early to give my impressions


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool, enjoy the Viaje. :hungry:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Love Viaje


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

ok, it started out pretty good but half way through it got plugged. I relit about 4 times before giving up. It just got too bitter. I have quite a few more left so I'm going to give it the benefit of the doubt and maybe this was a dud.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I was going to say that I really wanted to try these now after the last statement........


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Well I was going to say that I really wanted to try these now after the last statement........


Jeff...I wouldn't worry about it...any cigar can get plugged, but it really sucks when it is one you have really been looking forward to..

O.P. i do believe it is a isolated occurance. Happy smoking on the rest.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the Platino alot! 

The lancero is very nice, just have to take your time with it and get in no hurry at all.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not passing judgement yet. Even my fuente 858 get a bunk batch sometimes.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Viaje is probably one of my fav boutiquey labels. Their summerfest is a good smoke and the WLPs recently were amazing. I was happy to see that one of their sticks made No 2 cigar oty.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Update. I had another one earlier in the month and it was waaaayyyyy better. I'm convinced the first was a dud. The photo didn't show it but whoever rolled it put a little patch of wrapper to cover up a hole in the wrapper. At first I thought maybe a stray piece stuck to the wrapper put after peeling it back I saw a large gash underneath it. So my second experience was awesome but they need better QA then allow a cigar with a patch to make it through.


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad to hear your second one was good. I've been wanting to try a Viaje myself.


----------

